# Smeagol, Sauron and the Ring



## Sarah (Aug 24, 2002)

Just out of curiosity, how would one pronounce Smeagol? 

I had explained to my brother that anyone who puts the ring on becomes invisible. He saw the beggining of the movie when Sauron is wearing the ring and says "Howcome he's not invisible?" I didn't know how to explain it to him!

Also, I recieved my Ring (THE Ring) in the mail today and am very pleased  . My mom asked to see it. She takes it, puts it on her finger and says "it's ugly. all that fuss for an ugly ring" argh. Some ppl just dont understand.


----------



## YayGollum (Aug 24, 2002)

'Sup? Some people say it Smay-uh-gol and some say Smee-uh-gol. I don't know. I would say that Sauron wasn't invisible because he was the Lord of the Rings  and had the power to turn the invisibility on or off, I guess. Yay for owning the One Ring!


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 24, 2002)

Smeeeeeeeegol. That's how I say it. It sounds better...


----------



## Dwarf Lord (Aug 25, 2002)

as for the ring, and sauron. The ring gives you power according to your own. The ring has more powers then to just make you invisible, but frodo or smeagol weren't very powerful, so the couldn't harness the true power that sauron could.



DWARF LORD


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 25, 2002)

Sauron made the ring, that means he commands it and can do what he wants with it, the others are too weak to control it, so it makes them invisible....?

and i like elgees verson of Smeagol best....thats how i say it.


----------



## Gamil Zirak (Aug 26, 2002)

Don't judge the book properties by what happened in the movie. It will get you in to trouble.

Oh yeah. I say smee-gul.


----------



## mr underhill (Aug 26, 2002)

sauron is the lord of the rings so he isnt invisible in the movie but he gets super strength!


----------



## Dragon (Aug 26, 2002)

smeeeeeeeegulllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll hehehehehe!!!!!

as for sauron, he isn't invisible because someone somewhere decided that he shouldn't be, or, didn't think of it.


----------



## Ynhockey (Aug 27, 2002)

About Smeagol, the true pronounciation is Smay-uh-gol, but it say it Smay-gol...

As for Sauron becoming invisible, my main theory would be that Maiar don't become invisible when they put on the ring. I mean, Gandalf said the ring would affect him, but he never mentioned becoming inisible.

My second theory, like most people here said, Sauron commands the ring and can tell it to make him visible/invisible.


----------



## Anamatar IV (Aug 27, 2002)

i think since he had openly declared himself as owner of the one ring he wouldnt dissappear.


----------



## HLGStrider (Aug 27, 2002)

Smay-uh-gol is absoultely no fun to say... Smeeeeeeeeeeeeegol I can get into.


----------



## Goldberry344 (Aug 27, 2002)

ya, then you can whine about it....

SmeeeeeeeEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegol.


----------



## Dragon (Aug 27, 2002)

I think smeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeegullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll

is much, much, much more fun.


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

*The Big Question!*

Ok I've always wondered this... If the ring makes gollum and frodo invisable, then how come Sauron didn't go invisable?? that makes no sense!! hmm any1 have something to say about this??


----------



## Saucy (Feb 18, 2003)

saurmon wore armour perhaps he was invisible underneath it then again if your clothes didin't disapear then why did frodo's u r right it is an intresting question


----------



## Beorn (Feb 18, 2003)

*Re: The Big Question!*



> _Originally posted by lotrobsession4 _
> *Ok I've always wondered this... If the ring makes gollum and frodo invisable, then how come Sauron didn't go invisable?? that makes no sense!! hmm any1 have something to say about this??   *



Because Sauron is a Maia, and it was on par with his power. A hobbit has very little power compared to a Maia...


----------



## lotrobsession4 (Feb 18, 2003)

Ooo that would make sense!  thanks!


----------



## DurinLongBeard (Feb 24, 2003)

That is a good point Beorn. I always thought that he would not turn invisible because the ring was part of him. HE put in his malice, will to dominate... the whole speel into the ring. Basically, he put himself into the ring. Therefore, when he put the ring on, he would be putting on his "second half, completing himself. He would not turn invisible but become finished. Without the ring, he was invisible, diminished and slowly had to regain physical form. So, with the ring, he would be in a physical, finished form. 

I don't know, it makes sense to me!


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Feb 25, 2003)

Ooohh...yeah, because thats why Tom Babadil could wear it as well...it all makes sense now...I forgot Sauron had been a mair


----------



## BlackCaptain (Feb 25, 2003)

There has been SSOOO many threads like this...

The Ring grants power according to the stature of its bearer
Sauron, being a Maia, and having lots of stature, would not suffer from the side effect of turning invisible. Turning invisible is a side effect for people of lesser stature i believe, and would turn people such as hobbits (note this is NOT physical stature... haha) with litle stature invisible. Tom Bombadil didnt turn invisible because he's some kind of spirit, and has a high stature being as old as the earth and stuff. Since he's got high stature, he doesnt expeirience the side effects.


----------

